# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مشکل در نصب وبجت با استفاده از کامپوزر در direct admin

## hossein110110

با سلام خدمت دوستان

چطور می تونم در DirectAdmin با استفاده از composer یه ویجت مثل yii2-jalali-datepicker رو نصب کنم؟
اصلا از کجا باید دسترسی داشته باشم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.

اینم عکس دایرکت ادمین : 

Capture.jpg

----------


## MRmoon

تو هاست اشتراکی نمی تونین.

----------

